# Our Saturday afternoon project



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

We mounted our 4 gpm @ 4K jetter into a custom box on the side of our pump truck today.
The first pic shows the air tank that had to be relocated. It was on the frame in the way so we mounted it hanging from the bottom of the hose tray.
Second pic shows the box all mounted up.
Third pic shows the lid lifted off and the jetter mounted inside. We built the lid to completely remove so we could pour gas in the existing gas tank on the Honda motor.
Fourth shows the truck with the box mounted on it.
Fifth photo shows the other side of the truck. It's cool cause now both sides of the truck look almost identical.
You can buy toolbox jetters but the cheapest I found them was about $4200 and they all have a power rewind or hand crank reel mounted inside the box. What happens if the pump truck driver is by himself and the line needing jetted is around the corner 100' away? We wanted our reel to be portable anyway so it worked out well. Total cost was right at $2000-$2100 including the jetter and the box and all hardware. ​


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Nice setup! That's my favorite color.. shiny!

For that price, I'm sure the rig will pay for itself in no time...

Sweet unit!


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Super sharp rig, I'm sure it will handle its tasks with ease


----------

